# 30 second skip hack and Premiere



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed the 30 second skip hack stays on now even after a reboot?

With my DirecTivo box, I had to re-enable it after every reboot.

Now if only the clock hack would do that...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, it's been that way for a long time now (since well before the Premiere came out).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

plazman30 said:


> Now if only the clock hack would do that...


Nooo! That's how I tell if my Tivos have rebooted.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

steve614 said:


> Nooo! That's how I tell if my Tivos have rebooted.


The only way I can tell if they reboot is that both tuners are on the same channel. Which of course doesn't work if it changed one of the channels to record something before I used the TiVo. Does anyone else know of another way to tell if your TiVo has rebooted?

Thanks,


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The easiest way to tell that my TiVos have rebooted is that I get the opening movie when I turn them on. But, that may only work if you routinely put them in Standby, as I do (but few others seem to).

I've been surprised to find both tuners on the same channel at times when I know the TiVo has _not_ rebooted. Maybe after an Emergency Alert?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> Does anyone else know of another way to tell if your TiVo has rebooted?


Normally a menu (like "Find Programs") will default to the last choice you were on ("WishList Search" for instance) when you return to it again.

After a reboot all the menus default to the top choice.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

plazman30 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the 30 second skip hack stays on now even after a reboot?
> 
> With my DirecTivo box, I had to re-enable it after every reboot.
> 
> Now if only the clock hack would do that...


Don't even have to hack it to get 30 second skip.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

I tried out the 30 skip did not like, but when I enter the code again to turn it off 30 second scan does not come back. It just skips to the end any help would be great


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Settings > Remote > Remote > Part 4


----------



## skater27 (Mar 1, 2010)

All it does is go thump.
Tried turning it off and then on again, but no change.
The 8 seconds back does work.


----------



## 3acorns (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure would be nice to have it work as "fast" as the series 2 units. We just got our Premieres installed and the 30 sec really just acts like a fast forward. The earlier units would instantly take me to the 30 sec mark and as fast as I could hit the button it would skip. Hot it 8 times for a 4 min jump and bang there you were. Not so ion these new units. The new units seem to have a delay and I have to "see" snips of programming.

Of course this will be all good when I am skipping and see a glimpse of that Budweiser commercial on super Sunday and know to go back.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

3acorns said:


> Sure would be nice to have it work as "fast" as the series 2 units. We just got our Premieres installed and the 30 sec really just acts like a fast forward. The earlier units would instantly take me to the 30 sec mark and as fast as I could hit the button it would skip. Hot it 8 times for a 4 min jump and bang there you were. Not so ion these new units. The new units seem to have a delay and I have to "see" snips of programming.
> 
> Of course this will be all good when I am skipping and see a glimpse of that Budweiser commercial on super Sunday and know to go back.


You are probably using the default out of the box 30 sec scan. You have to do the S-P-S-3-0-S trick to get the traditional 30 sec skip. Even then though there is a little freeze frame if you press multiple 30 sec skips in a row with the Premiere. The Series 3 30 sec skip is much more responsive.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

moyekj said:


> You are probably using the default out of the box 30 sec scan. You have to do the S-P-S-3-0-S trick to get the traditional 30 sec skip. Even then though there is a little freeze frame if you press multiple 30 sec skips in a row with the Premiere. The Series 3 30 sec skip is much more responsive.


I noticed the 30-second scan is default. I thought that was just the way it was.. then I tried the Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select and got the good one back.

It's just as responsive on my premiere as it was on my series 3 as far as I can tell.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NJChris said:


> I noticed the 30-second scan is default. I thought that was just the way it was.. then I tried the Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select and got the good one back.
> 
> It's just as responsive on my premiere as it was on my series 3 as far as I can tell.


 Depends how you are using it. If you click multiple presses in a row quickly on Premiere all you see is a freeze frame of where you started skipping from, which makes you have to slow down presses to see where you are so you don't way overshoot your mark. On series 3 it actually is quick enough where you see a frame for each skip. It's annoying enough on Premiere where I mostly resort to using 3x FF instead when using Premiere. See this thread for more details:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455499&highlight=30+sec+skip


----------

